# Regner catalog now online



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello fellow live steamers!

Regner has a new online catalog, with lots of very nice items. I especially like all the specialty parts/pumps etc. Great source for those hard to find fittings.
http://www.regner-dampftechnik.de/online_katalog/index.html 
*Regner online catalog*

Keith


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW! Slick catalog... once I figured out how to use it! Now if I could just read German.


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

See: 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/11/postid/77293/view/topic/Default.aspx 

Regards


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wow, what a big range of STUFF.

*
*Only wish this was in English of some form. I didn't learn enough German, as I was only stationed there for 10 months before taking a flight to the other side of the world.

I can fiugure out the prices and metric sizes but after that I am lost. It would seem that in this day and age the internet site would offer many languages to choose from so that they manufacturer could take advantage of the international economy.* 
*Does anyboby know how to translate this for all to use here in the states?*


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Shay Gear Head on 01/28/2009 1:59 PM
*Wow, what a big range of STUFF.

*
*Only wish this was in English of some form. I didn't learn enough German, as I was only stationed there for 10 months before taking a flight to the other side of the world.

I can fiugure out the prices and metric sizes but after that I am lost. It would seem that in this day and age the internet site would offer many languages to choose from so that they manufacturer could take advantage of the international economy.* 
*Does anyboby know how to translate this for all to use here in the states?*




Ken Johnson is working on translating it and putting it on his site.Train Department
But for my translating needs I use google language tools and also dict.cc for the words (lots of them) google gets wrong. Google will fill in the most common translation of the word when there is more than one translation. I forgot what the German word was when I was building my first Regner kit but google translated it "Steering Control Seaweed"; cracked me up.


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, that's obviously the valve gear...


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod, it was a pleasure to meet you at Diamondhead. Thanks for all the tips and tricks, now to build a shield for the servos...


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

*Dave,*

*Keep us informed when the translation is completed please.*


----------

